# Facebook?



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Have all you guys got a company facebook page?and do you think it is working for any of you guys?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

dercy, here are a few threads pertaining to your question. Take advantage of the search feature it will enable you to receive the perspective from an influence that may not be actively posting right now. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/join-me-facebook-11302/
http://www.painttalk.com/f4/do-you-use-facebook-10719/
http://www.painttalk.com/f23/facebook-6622/
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/social-media-5809/
http://www.painttalk.com/f23/encouraging-customers-become-your-fan-facebook-7094/

lol I skimmed those threads above and I was wrong, same old suspects. :whistling2:


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanking you kind sir!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

No problem, if those threads I linked are not what you were looking for there are many more to look at.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

If you work really hard at it, RI nah.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

dercy said:


> Have all you guys got a company facebook page?and do you think it is working for any of you guys?


Like a website, a lot depends on your market and what you make it of it. Here are two guys who are very active with it, have lots of people who have "liked" it. They post often, and it is interesting comments, pictures, facts and promotions. Not just constantly selling. There is interaction. They both say they get calls from it quite a bit. They both use Twitter and are active on forums.
So their SEO benefits as well. 
Look at these stats.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Magic-Pool-Services/
http://www.facebook.com/PeckDrywallPainting

Now if you do commercial or new construction, not going to be the same, you have to network in a completely different way.

But it is free, easy to use, shows up in google searches, you can display photos, reviews and customers can easily share your info with their friends.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another thought before I'm out the door!
If you do not have a profile page, sign up, then you can search your area.
Look for business, trades, civic, professional groups, etc. See how much activity there is. When I started last year, there were none in my area, now there are dozens. I am in a small rural area.

I would still claim your business page as well, you may not get the name you want, or be like Ken, who got lucky when "pressurewashing" was available!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

An interesting thread over at CT.


----------

